# Opinions on anti-theft system



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Hello all,

I was wondering what everyone thinks about the anti-theft system found on the Cruze sold in North America. It comes with two standard anti-theft features:

*Ignition disable *(will prevent the engine from starting if the correct original manufacturer key is not used)
*Theft deterrent radio* + content theft-deterrent alarm system
*Stolen-vehicle tracking* (does this come standard even if my OnStar plan is not active?)

I am asking because I friend of mine had a 2008 Rav 4 with the same two systems and his car got stolen. Other than lifting it on a ramp, he has no idea if thieves actually started the engine or not.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Any system can be bypassed or like you stated the car does not need to be driven if one has a trailer, flatbed or tow truck. Honestly I wish the car did not have any of these systems as it usually just ends up leaving the owner stranded when the theft lock system no longer read the key properly(not to mention its an expensive fix). 

Why worry about something that probably wont happen, just make sure to pay your insurance regularly & they will compensate you if someone actually does steal your car.


----------

